# Victim stands up to would-be robber in Lawrence



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Victim stands up to would-be robber in Lawrence*

LAWRENCE, Mass. -- A robbery victim stood up to a criminal 
and turned the tables on a would-be robber. That robber was 
armed with a gun, and the clerk spoke out about the incident.


----------

